# Stud pictures =)



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

cute stud


----------



## xostallion (Aug 1, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> cute stud


Thank you, i think hes pretty cute too


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

by my oppinion do you mean critique or just do I think hes cute or not???

If you want me to critique him here it is.

cow hocked, Steep pasturns. these things will not go away with age.

Would not look to breed my mare to him. 

I do like his short back,, he isnt butt high right now so he may never be and he has a nice looken head


----------



## xostallion (Aug 1, 2010)

myhorsesonador said:


> by my oppinion do you mean critique or just do I think hes cute or not???
> 
> If you want me to critique him here it is.
> 
> ...


He isnt cow hocked im pretty sure its the way i took the pictures & even if he was, with constant looking after his feet and having the farrier out to trim them it could correct because he is still pretty young. And if by chance i did decide to breed him to a mare (which i still intend to) not all his foals are going to be cow-hocked, depends on which genes get passed on.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

xostallion said:


> He isnt cow hocked im pretty sure its the way i took the pictures & even if he was, with constant looking after his feet and having the farrier out to trim them it could correct because he is still pretty young. And if by chance i did decide to breed him to a mare (which i still intend to) not all his foals are going to be cow-hocked, depends on which genes get passed on.


ummm.... I'm not going to argue with you but he is Cow hocked. and so is my mare. The world isnt going to end.

You can fix that with triming his feet. 

I know we arent saposed to give critiques in this section but you asked for my oppinion and I gave it. No need to get all defencive.

Oh and btw. Dont leave it up to chance on what will be past on because you never no. Breeding isn't a game. Horses die. What if cute little fluffy man gets infected from a mare and he dies? What about testicular cancer? What about him having to live out the rest of his life alone because he is a stud? 

What about all the foals put down every year because it's unwanted? Could you live with your self if you found a foal that your horse sired in a kill pen?

I'm in no way agains breeding. I want to breed my mare some day. But just because you have him doesnt meen you should. 

just SOME of the things to think about.. You can breed him all you want I really dont care. I just want you to make sure you know what your getting into.


----------



## xostallion (Aug 1, 2010)

myhorsesonador said:


> ummm.... I'm not going to argue with you but he is Cow hocked. and so is my mare. The world isnt going to end.
> 
> You can fix that with triming his feet.
> 
> ...


No no i totally understand where your coming from and i believe i said that it is fixable with constant trimming? No?

I also understand what you mean by the breeding. Obviously im more aware of what my stud would have. Id never do anything to jeopardize my mares or my stud because they mean the world to me, i dont like people who are so careless about it.

Thanks for the tips though, things im well aware of myself but for those who didnt know, now know.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i noticed he is a little cow hocked as well, but im not going to start an arguement so.....dont "yell" at me please lol


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah, he is pretty cow hocked, not gonna lie. My paint gelding is a little cow hocked too. 

Do you or have you planned to start showing him? It's a good idea to get some titles under your belt before you try offering him for service. There are already a lot of registered quarter horse stallions available to the public for very low fee's. Gettying some awards will help set him apart from the rest.


----------



## xostallion (Aug 1, 2010)

crimson88 said:


> Yeah, he is pretty cow hocked, not gonna lie. My paint gelding is a little cow hocked too.
> 
> Do you or have you planned to start showing him? It's a good idea to get some titles under your belt before you try offering him for service. There are already a lot of registered quarter horse stallions available to the public for very low fee's. Gettying some awards will help set him apart from the rest.


Well im sure if i keep at his feet and im sure eventually ill be able to correct it to the point where it wont be noticeable. But thats okay.

No we havent started showing him, i honestly dont have the time, i was thinking about asking one of our 4H groups if they want to for their learning expericence but im worried that he will be to muc for them to handle because he is still a stud. 
I also understand what your meaning, i wasnt meaning to breed other peoples mares, i was talking abut mine. I dont breed to over populate obviously but i want my horses to go to good homes. But my stud is a true black, the only one in my area plus some and ive had ppl want to but we are just sticking with ours for now.

Thanks for the ideas tho =)


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

No one is allowed to show a stallion who is under the age of 18, enless the show states otherwise. Maybe find a reputable trainier in your area that's willing to train and show him.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

xostallion said:


> Well im sure if i keep at his feet and im sure eventually ill be able to correct it to the point where it wont be noticeable. But thats okay.
> 
> No we havent started showing him, i honestly dont have the time, i was thinking about asking one of our 4H groups if they want to for their learning expericence but im worried that he will be to muc for them to handle because he is still a stud.
> I also understand what your meaning, i wasnt meaning to breed other peoples mares, i was talking abut mine. I dont breed to over populate obviously but i want my horses to go to good homes. But my stud is a true black, the only one in my area plus some and ive had ppl want to but we are just sticking with ours for now.
> ...


Not to argue with you...but you say you want to use corrective trimming to correct his legs. That's fine and dandy but that won't stop his foals from having crooked legs.


----------



## xostallion (Aug 1, 2010)

crimson88 said:


> Not to argue with you...but you say you want to use corrective trimming to correct his legs. That's fine and dandy but that won't stop his foals from having crooked legs.


I know it wont, but it depens on the mare, if the mare has crooked legs then obviously the foal has a high chance of coming out with them but if the mare doesnt then he/she has a 50% chance. If i could id make it so they didnt come out obviously but i cant tell his sperm not to spend he gene lol. 

our 4H groups here allow to the age limit of 21. I live in Canada not the states.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

in Australia i saw a little girl that was 6 showing a welsh stallion under saddle. not starting an arugument but i was just saying.


----------



## xostallion (Aug 1, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> in Australia i saw a little girl that was 6 showing a welsh stallion under saddle. not starting an arugument but i was just saying.


Yeah im not sure the age limits in the states, i know where im from i was going to stay till i was 18 cause i thought that was the limit but no its 21 here.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Why take a chance of having a crooked legged foal? People breed horses to improve the breed. Not to maybe end up with a few "good" foals. 

I hope you don't take that the wrong way, i'm just curious.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

but the thing is, a cow hocked foal is still a foal. cow hocks is a fault i know but it is not a thing that stops it from being a nice trail or family horse where confo doesnt matter. i know it is not ideal to have in dressage or jumping as it hinders their movement a little in dressage but why not let the foal have a chance? it may end up being a good family horse.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

There are a lot of "good family horses" available for pennies at rescues, kill pens and auctions. Instead of breeding more horses, why not get one from a situtation like that?


----------



## xostallion (Aug 1, 2010)

crimson88 said:


> There are a lot of "good family horses" available for pennies at rescues, kill pens and auctions. Instead of breeding more horses, why not get one from a situtation like that?


Cant believe your all still fighting over this lol.
Seriously, i mean who honestly cares? Hes still mine, hes still amazing to me, i love his blood lines, i love the way he looks, color, size, deposition, hes my ideal horse. Might not be yours but hes mine.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

xostallion said:


> Cant believe your all still fighting over this lol.
> Seriously, i mean who honestly cares? Hes still mine, hes still amazing to me, i love his blood lines, i love the way he looks, color, size, deposition, hes my ideal horse. Might not be yours but hes mine.


 
well said. he still is a nice horse and his owner loves him so what is it worth. I think she realises that he is cow hocked and she obviously doesnt care. She loves her horse no matter what he looks like. Just like i love Tess.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Fighting? I was just asking questions. And I care for the welfare of your horses and the foals you are considering producing with him.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

.......................gosh


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

crimson88 said:


> Well said.


I know this is off topic a bit but we need a thread that can be stickied that has all the "in's and outs of breeding" Yah know a "if you are going to post a stallion or ask about breeding your mare read this first so we dont waist our fingers."


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Why dont you then?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> Why dont you then?


I just might. but it will be some time this week cuz I'm to tired to think that mutch. 

Ya'll have to help me with it I'm not going to do it on my own.

Oh and I dont know how to sticky things.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> I know this is off topic a bit but we need a thread that can be stickied that has all the "in's and outs of breeding" Yah know a "if you are going to post a stallion or ask about breeding your mare read this first so we dont waist our fingers."


 I fully agree!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

not starting anything, but i hope that the idea for this thread idea is not directed at Xostallion..........


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> not starting anything, but i hope that the idea for this thread idea is not directed at Xostallion..........


Nope not directed at any one. I just think that it would be more usefull that the 100 page arguments that go here. Also people need to be informed. thats what this site is for.

Here it is BTW I just started it 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/ins-outs-breeding-list-starts-here-71638/#post830720


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok then, i may help out when i find more out about what is involved with breeding but i have one to add....


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> ok then, i may help out when i find more out about what is involved with breeding but i have one to add....


Any thing that can be of help. I'm not a breeding geinius but I'm trying to learn as much as I can. I think the thread will really help me as well as some others.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

You guys might want to read the "About the Horse Pictures Forum" again.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Supermane said:


> You guys might want to read the "About the Horse Pictures Forum" again.


I did. did you read my first post? She asked for an oppinion so I gave it. Not my falt if she put it in the wrong place.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

He's really cute but I wouldn't breed to him.


----------



## jemma87 (Nov 12, 2010)

I think this may just cause a fight so let me say thats not my intention. I merely want to point out a different perspective.
Theres always two sides to every story and what you see on here is never the whole story.

I get that "myhorsesonador" was just giving an opinion but theres two ways to give your opinion. you can be constructive and nice about it, or you can say "your horse has all this stuff wrong with it" which, when you think about it, can only be taken the wrong way. If "xostallion" said those things about your horse, im certain youd get defensive about it too. I sure would. I love my horse, he has faults but hes perfect to me. Maybe it wasnt intended that way but one problem with the written word is that its hard to know how to take something because you get no tone of voice or body language to go off.

anyway, you get where im going. just cut each other some slack. we all have our reasons for doing things. as long as "xostallion" isnt mistreating her horses then theres no law against it. 

Fair enough warn her about the risks of breeding but dont give her a hard time about doing something that you yourself have possibly done without realizing. ie buying a horse that someone else bred knowing there was a chance they would be born cowhocked.

oh and that wasnt a stab at "myhorsesonador" I just used her as an example. my apologies. Im sure your tough enough to take it tho! Just trying to point out a different perspective


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

jemma87 said:


> I think this may just cause a fight so let me say thats not my intention. I merely want to point out a different perspective.
> Theres always two sides to every story and what you see on here is never the whole story.
> 
> I get that "myhorsesonador" was just giving an opinion but theres two ways to give your opinion. you can be constructive and nice about it, or you can say "your horse has all this stuff wrong with it" which, when you think about it, can only be taken the wrong way. If "xostallion" said those things about your horse, im certain youd get defensive about it too. I sure would. I love my horse, he has faults but hes perfect to me. Maybe it wasnt intended that way but one problem with the written word is that its hard to know how to take something because you get no tone of voice or body language to go off.
> ...


That wasnt my point.

My mare has one every time I walked her in the ring from the time she was born. I have a huge list of people that want to buy her. She has really good blood lines. She is a great all around horse. She is smart at will basicly ride any disaplin that I train her to do. I'm also not breeding for color. No horse is perfect.

I did say some nice things about her horse. did I say it was ugly??? no!! 

BTW I have asked for a critique on here meny times. I have been told about her falts. I was very happy to know them all so I know when I go to choose a stud that I will know what to look for.


----------



## jemma87 (Nov 12, 2010)

no i no you didnt say her horse was ugly but i dont know that she was asking for "critique" so much as, "do you think hes pretty" I even recall you saying he has a nice head. It wasnt all bad. Maybe if your critique wasnt so blunt next time it would be taken the way it was intended and it wouldnt end up in you or her feeling so frustrated  
She also mentioned that if she picked mares who werent cowhocked, that there was a chance the foals wouldnt be affected. 
Your basically both on the same page, you guys just didnt realise it


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

jemma87 said:


> Your basically both on the same page, you guys just didnt realise it


you keep saying that. But she is breeding for color and "her" perfect horse. I'm not trying to be rude but I'm conserned for the foal. I can go out right now and buy a REALLY nice horse for dirt. I plan to but my next horse not breed for one. If I do breed it will be years from now. I work for rescues and I do my part. Don't bput me on the same level as some one that wants a foal from there horses just because there"prity" or "there ideal horse."


----------



## jemma87 (Nov 12, 2010)

i thought she said she already had her perfect horse. It doesnt matter what reason she wants to breed. You never know, she might decide never to breed him. As far as im aware it was just a thought that may never happen. She mentioned colour but that doesnt mean its the only reason she wants to breed. Dont be so quick to judge. My point was, you dont know the whole story. Thats what i wanted you to take away from my post. You might not agree with her but everyone has their different opinions and i had hoped that you would see that she has an opinion, and so do you. Neither of which are necessarily wrong. I read that she has multiple horses that she has rescued.
But i can see now that no one could win a debate with you. the world is flat and you know it.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

jemma87 said:


> i thought she said she already had her perfect horse. It doesnt matter what reason she wants to breed. You never know, she might decide never to breed him. As far as im aware it was just a thought that may never happen. She mentioned colour but that doesnt mean its the only reason she wants to breed. Dont be so quick to judge. My point was, you dont know the whole story. Thats what i wanted you to take away from my post. You might not agree with her but everyone has their different opinions and i had hoped that you would see that she has an opinion, and so do you. Neither of which are necessarily wrong. I read that she has multiple horses that she has rescued.
> But i can see now that no one could win a debate with you. the world is flat and you know it.


I wasnt arguing with any one but you.

I just dont think that she has a good reson to breed. I see that you are in Austrailia(SP?) Here in america we dont have horse slauter. if you cant sell it it either dies a slow horible death or they release them into state parks. Some one dumped one on my door step not to long ago then he masteriously dissapered. I'm not trying to make any one feel bad, It's just that if your going to breed you beter be aware of what you are about to do. Foals arn't toys.


----------



## jemma87 (Nov 12, 2010)

see, if you had of said it that way from the get go, i probably wouldnt have said anything. it was more the way you said it than anything else. i agree with you. breeding just for the fun of it isnt right but better her, who seems to really care for her horses, then someone who breeds for the money they can make and kills off whatever doesnt sell.
I no its not ideal but we're far from being a perfect world. i would rather see her get sound constructive ideas and be educated of the dangers of breeding for the wrong reasons where she is more likely going to listen to you, then have her switch off because all she can see is someone wanting to argue with her and tell her shes wrong.
anyways glad we cleared that up


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

jemma87 said:


> see, if you had of said it that way from the get go, i probably wouldnt have said anything. it was more the way you said it than anything else. i agree with you. breeding just for the fun of it isnt right but better her, who seems to really care for her horses, then someone who breeds for the money they can make and kills off whatever doesnt sell.
> I no its not ideal but we're far from being a perfect world. i would rather see her get sound constructive ideas and be educated of the dangers of breeding for the wrong reasons where she is more likely going to listen to you, then have her switch off because all she can see is someone wanting to argue with her and tell her shes wrong.
> anyways glad we cleared that up


yup glad we did.

Sorry its 6:326 in the morning her. I cant sleep and I'm not feeling to good. I wasnt thining before posting. I need to filter stuff but my fillter had shut down by that point.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, "Pictures" section is NOT for critique. And with that being said I'm closing it.


----------

